# New life for an old Smoker Craft



## edge540 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Guys, Im new on here. My name is Steve and I am from Maple Valley Washington. I bought this old Smoker Craft from a friend for a couple hundred and decided to clean it up. Its has a flat aluminum floor that I have never seen before. The boat was in great shape, just faded from decades of chasing Fish.The trailer was a little iffy so I built a new one from scratch and added a bunch of goodies to it. On to the Pics =D>


----------



## edge540 (Jul 2, 2011)

Painted and on the trailer.


----------



## edge540 (Jul 2, 2011)

Time to add some Vinyl to the sides. :lol:


----------



## edge540 (Jul 2, 2011)

I plan to flat deck the front and cut out the center bench and add a side bench on each side. I would like a little storage and a live well. Will see how far this goes while the fish are biting. I may just fish it until winter and then start building again.


----------



## tater140 (Jul 3, 2011)

I just bought the exact same boat a couple of days ago. I'm assuming it is a 14' boat? I am new to these boards, but starting the process of reading a lot of old posts to try to figure out what I want to do with mine this winter. With this boat being like 5.5 feet wide there should be a lot of potential. Good luck, and i'll be following your posts.


----------



## HOUSE (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice looking boat so far


----------



## edge540 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, Mine is actually a 16'. Yes there is alot of potential. I really want to add split center bench with a live well on one side and storage on the other but I have been fishing it every nite so I have to work on it while the fish are biting.


----------



## togaurd (Jul 11, 2011)

I picked up a 16' Smoker Craft last summer. I think it's a 1975. It looks identical to yours except yours can float. Mine is missing a Coast Guard plate on the transom. If yours has one, would it be possible to let me know what information is on it? I was wanting to know the h.p. rating and persons rating. I looked up what the Coast Guard listed for boat builders and remembered seeing your boat, I figured asking you would be easier than trying to brush up on Algebra. :-? 

Your boat is looking good. It makes me want to work on mine again.


----------



## edge540 (Jul 15, 2011)

togaurd said:


> I picked up a 16' Smoker Craft last summer. I think it's a 1975. It looks identical to yours except yours can float. Mine is missing a Coast Guard plate on the transom. If yours has one, would it be possible to let me know what information is on it? I was wanting to know the h.p. rating and persons rating. I looked up what the Coast Guard listed for boat builders and remembered seeing your boat, I figured asking you would be easier than trying to brush up on Algebra. :-?
> 
> Your boat is looking good. It makes me want to work on mine again.




Sorry man, I dont have the plate anymore. It got lost in the rebuild somehow but if it turns up ill send you a pic of it. Ive seen a bunch of these with 20- 40 horse motors on them. This one will just barely plane with me and the dog on a 9.9 and plow along with all the gear and 900# of people in it. :roll:


----------



## edge540 (Jul 15, 2011)

Well Ive been fishing the heck out of this thing so no real updates. I got tired of it being parked in the middle of the shop and its to nice to park outside so Im building a boat house. I Started erecting a 13' X 21' Tin building to park it under for the summer. I will be starting on my modds this fall. :mrgreen:


----------



## jasper60103 (Jul 15, 2011)

I like the factory flat floor they put in those boats. Your rig looks great, and nice how the family pitched-in. =D>


----------



## edge540 (Aug 7, 2011)

Been a busy week, Got out to the lake for some casting practice with my Girl. :lol:


----------



## edge540 (Aug 7, 2011)

Well I did it, Got a 55# bow mount and built the front deck.\


----------



## edge540 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well its time for phase 2, I fished the heck out of this thing all sumer and fall but the weather is crap now. Time to get out into the garage. I pulled out the benches tonight and now im planning the deck layout.


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice looking boat...looks like you have some help with your build...good job on building a trailer from scratch too...very nice....


BTW this is what its all about IMO


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 16, 2012)

Well I could have picked one of her with a bigger fish I guess....


----------



## edge540 (Feb 16, 2012)

Yea she was helping last night, planing out were her dog will sit... were snacks can be stored... :LOL2:


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey edge, did you make those stickers for your boat? Those are pretty BA! Is there any chance you could make me a couple? I have a 16 ft Smokercraft also and was trying to decide if I was going to put some on mine. If you can help me, let me know. Like the build by the way. Theres no way my wife would EVER help me work on my boat. Even for a "pretty please with a cherry on top!"


----------



## edge540 (Feb 17, 2012)

fishingmich said:


> Hey edge, did you make those stickers for your boat? Those are pretty BA! Is there any chance you could make me a couple? I have a 16 ft Smokercraft also and was trying to decide if I was going to put some on mine. If you can help me, let me know. Like the build by the way. Theres no way my wife would EVER help me work on my boat. Even for a "pretty please with a cherry on top!"




My Buddie runs a vinyl shop sign shop, he made these and I know that he ships stuff all over the us. I will give him a call and see what it would cost you. He pulled the exact font off of smokercrafts web site and made all the stickers match. I really liked how he did my hull # in the same font. He could do any color also.


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 18, 2012)

That would be awesome! Thanks. If you want you can pm me too. I like the font you have. I was going to stencil my numbers on with black spray paint. Thanks again.


----------



## edge540 (Feb 20, 2012)

deleat post


----------



## edge540 (Feb 20, 2012)

Since owning this boat it has been plagued with minor leaks from a row of bad rivets that hold the floor down to the bottom of the boat. I decided to replace the bad rivets and apply a heavy layer of Coat-It to hopefully seal it up for good. I cant wait to get the boat back on the trailer once this crap dries and start building the new decks. Here are the pics.


----------



## edge540 (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I hate how this goo looks but hopefully my boat is waterproof now :lol: Atleast its blue again =D> CANT WAIT to start building the decks and storage once the bottom dries enough to put it back on the trailer. I hope that bu Wednesday it will be good and dry.


----------



## clamman (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey Edge, 

Project looks good! What size and type rivets did you use ...and did you ever use or talk to anyone who has used Coat-it before?


----------



## edge540 (Feb 24, 2012)

clamman said:


> Hey Edge,
> 
> Project looks good! What size and type rivets did you use ...and did you ever use or talk to anyone who has used Coat-it before?



Thanks, I used 3/16 rivets of various lengths depending on how thick of layers/ floor. I used 1/4 and 5/16 on a couple of well warn holes. As for the "Coat-it" we all use it on our driftboats out here in the northwest and we beat them hard on some rocks and it holds up well. Its pure he!! to apply but tuff as nails when it sets up. DO NOT get it on anything you dont want it on cause it aint coming off without a fight.


----------



## edge540 (Feb 24, 2012)

More progress, framework is actually pretty light. Im laying out battery hatches, live well hatch, fuel tank/bilge hatch, bow storage and some tackle storage areas. The front and rear will have full decks with a foot wide bench down both sides that will have rod storage inside. I ordered "bass boat seats" and Ill be dumping a ton of interior down lights. Cant wait to fish this thing!!


----------



## edge540 (Feb 25, 2012)

More progress, most of the frame is done, rough cut all the decking. Now I can cut in all of the hatches and trim everything so that the there is clearance for the carpet to wrap the edges.


----------



## atuck593 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey Edge,

I see you have a power drive on the bow. How do you like it? Have you had any problems with it? I am looking into getting one for this upcoming season, and not sure if I want to buy used or new. I can get a 45lb thrust 48" shaft new for around the same price as a used 55lb thrust with a 54" shaft. Although I don't need the longer shaft, the extra power would be nice. I have just heard if the unit gets wet it could not work properly especially the foot pedal and am leaning toward a new one with warranty. Just wondering how you like your power drive?


----------



## edge540 (Feb 25, 2012)

atuck593 said:


> Hey Edge,
> 
> I see you have a power drive on the bow. How do you like it? Have you had any problems with it? I am looking into getting one for this upcoming season, and not sure if I want to buy used or new. I can get a 45lb thrust 48" shaft new for around the same price as a used 55lb thrust with a 54" shaft. Although I don't need the longer shaft, the extra power would be nice. I have just heard if the unit gets wet it could not work properly especially the foot pedal and am leaning toward a new one with warranty. Just wondering how you like your power drive?



I like it ok but it the foot pedal geeks out once in a while, most guys selling them on craigs list are upgrading for this reason. It has great power but turns really slow so it takes a long tome to go hard right to hard left. I would go with one of the all-terain style motors with the cable steering vs the electric. This is a good motor but it does geek out once in a while. :roll:


----------



## atuck593 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ha...darn not what I wanted to hear. I am ok with the slow turning part i understand it will be slower than the cable driven ones. It the foot pedal that concerns me. I like them because I can control the motor from the back of the boat with the long cord, but they seem to crap out if they get wet or just after a few seasons of use and that seems to be the problem with them. Did you buy yours new? Thanks for the help.


----------



## edge540 (Feb 25, 2012)

I hear ya, I got this one so I could run it with the i-pilot remote. Its not a constant thing, just like every 2-3 times out on the lake you have to pick the pedal up, swear at it a little and then slam it down on the deck hard. Then it seems to work fine the rest of the day. I bought mine used from a guy that had his boat and truck repossessed. $200 was a bargain as it looked un-used. :lol:


----------



## atuck593 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah... sometimes you can find good deals. I would like to ultimately get the i pilot or auto pilot but that version is just way out of my price range ($1000 ). I am going to look into the power drive more and now I am leaning to buy a new one that way it will have a warranty with it in case of the foot pedal issue.


----------



## edge540 (Feb 26, 2012)

no worries if you find a deal bud.... pedal is only $82 =D> 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001PTHKQC/ref=asc_df_B001PTHKQC1914483?smid=A2YLYLTN75J8LR&tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B001PTHKQC


----------



## edge540 (Feb 28, 2012)

More saw dust on the floor, built a spot for a cooler and cut the rear hatch for the fuel tank/ battery storage. Built a spot for the chicken sh!t dog to sleep while i fish. Rod locker under the side benches ect.


----------



## edge540 (Mar 3, 2012)

Ive been at it all day and its starting to look like something. I have all the carpet on the decks and hatches time to start screwing all the cool stuff on. It looks kinda funky cause nothing is screwed in place yet but you get the idea :lol: 

What do you guys think???


----------



## edge540 (Mar 4, 2012)

I used an entire package of stainless steel staples today(1000) along with 3/4 of a gallon of out door carpet glue. I hinged some of the hatches and got the rod lockers set up, dam they work slick. I can fit up to 8 foot rods on each side and not worry about damaging them. Live will is ready for plumbing and then buoyancy foam will be poured around it. Cooler fits well in its hatch and seems like I will have a ton of storage elsewhere.


----------



## kcatto (Mar 5, 2012)

your boat is looking great i would like more information about the livewell??

I am starting a project boat like this and i am contemplating a livewell but just doing research right now...


----------



## edge540 (Mar 5, 2012)

Another day of progress, Wifey went to a family outing with my monkey so I spent all day on the boat. :cheers: 

Got more of the recessed hatch handles installed, added recessed interior lights on the sides of the rod storage so the center of the boat will be lit up. Starting to plan out wiring. Mounted the switch block only to change my mind... need a bank of 8 switches not 3 ](*,) Mounted the bow light and stearn light, both are pull outs that store in clips under the bow and stearn hatches. I installed the rear Lawrance for the back seater and added My daughters compass on the side( all boats must have a compass, just ask her). Floatation foam is tucked into a bunch of voids between hatches. Cooler dropped into its hole. Bow mount motor installed on the frond deck, Seat basses done.....

HOLY COW I NEED TO CLEAN THE SHOP NOW


----------



## bigwave (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice....looking real good.


----------



## edge540 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks "Bigwave"

I slowed it down a bit, been working 10-12hrs a day all week so not a whole lot of energy left for the boat. Picked up some more parts at limit out tonight and got to work on the plumbing. I basically did a full "mock up" now its time for a few days of plumbing and electrical so all the cool stuff works. Cleaned the shop, pulled the decks back out so I can finish it. I got my seat posts but the seats wont be here for a week ( stupid cabellas 12 day free shipping) Live well is about done but I need one more thru hull fitting, thin its time for some wiring. Glad im about done, got broke into at work and lost most of my tools, I ran $480 on my credit card so I could have enough tools to get by for the day. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice =D> love your set-up kinda reminds me of what I did minus the carpet


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice! Will that flashlight and bow light stay put while trailering? Are those clamps pretty solid? I like the idea of having a flashlight onboard at all times and knowing exactly where it is.


----------



## fishingmich (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey edge, how wide and how long are the storage boxes for your rods? I'm gonna do something like that for my Smokercraft. Its just going to be tackle storage on the port side and stoargage for rain jackets, sweatshirts and stuff on the starboard side.


----------



## Doubles (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the tools, they'll get theirs eventually. Great work on the boat, super cool.

Doubles


----------



## edge540 (Mar 9, 2012)

fishingmich said:


> Hey edge, how wide and how long are the storage boxes for your rods? I'm gonna do something like that for my Smokercraft. Its just going to be tackle storage on the port side and stoargage for rain jackets, sweatshirts and stuff on the starboard side.




The hatch lids are 4'-8" and the rod tubes go 3'-4" into the bow to hold an 8' rod. The whole system works better then I ever planned in my head, rods slide in and out super easy and there is no chance of damage in transport. There is plenty of room in there for back packs and sweat shirts and the benches are a great bench to sit on while fishing or tying up. M boat is a 16' wide model so your hatches will depend on the size of your decks minus whats left in the middle. You could certainly make the hatches on the benches cut into part of the front or rear deck on a shorter boat to keep the large hatch size.



Doubles said:


> Sorry to hear about the tools, they'll get theirs eventually. Great work on the boat, super cool.
> 
> Doubles


Thanks,
I never seem to get the last laugh in these situations but I did get a call from the detective to come ID some tools today. His @#$%$## but is in the county lockup and I was able to prove ownership of tools found in his truck from ser# VS my receipts and picture tool inventory. He is looking at some hard time but 99% of my tools were not found. I hate thieves!!! He admitted to selling them to support his drug habit...


----------



## fishingmich (Mar 9, 2012)

The boat had 4 benches in it and I took out the 3rd bench back for more room. Between the back bench and the middle bench I have almost 6 feet to work with. Utahbass had mentioned something about using battery boxes for tackle storage so I'm gonna build in a couple of those on the port side. So my side storage compartments should be about 6' long 18' high and about 8-10' wide. witha couple of sorage hatches on top of the benches. I'm taking alot from Utah's build. I think his boat is pretty badass. Simple but efficient. My side storage is going to look similar to yours.


----------



## edge540 (Mar 11, 2012)

I sure wish my seats and bilge pump were here. I got all the plumbing and electrical finished. Shut off the lights in the shop to show the lights working. It will be really nice after an evening of fishing to be able to stow all the gear without needing a flashlight to see what im doing. The light are all switched separately and there are two separate live well pumps one that in aerates fresh water coming in from the transom and overflows out the side of the boats thru hull fitting. The other is a recirculating pump that runs on a timer to save the batteries. I Hope to gave time and a break in the rain to take it out on the pond in the morning :LOL2:


----------



## fishingmich (Mar 11, 2012)

Where did you find the holder for the Mag-lite? Thats prety sweet. I would like something like that in my boat.


----------



## edge540 (Mar 11, 2012)

She floats :mrgreen: Went out and played on my pond for an hour and a half and tested all systems. Live well works awesome!!! The Fill pump works great and you can drain most of the water out just pulling the plug in the bottom before you get to the trailer. Its still stable as heck and I can walk on the side benches to get from the front to the back without feeling tippy at all. 

When I got done I found out the wife had been snapping pics of me from the front porch so Ill post em. Note the pics of me standing on the sides of the back corner :LOL2:


----------



## dmccullough12 (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks like you did a great job on this boat.


----------



## Doubles (Mar 12, 2012)

> Thanks,
> I never seem to get the last laugh in these situations but I did get a call from the detective to come ID some tools today. His @#$%$## but is in the county lockup and I was able to prove ownership of tools found in his truck from ser# VS my receipts and picture tool inventory. He is looking at some hard time but 99% of my tools were not found. I hate thieves!!! He admitted to selling them to support his drug habit...



All in time my friend, more to life than tools (and drugs -- as one thievin' jerk off figured out last week)... like that beautiful boat build you have going on. Ain't worth gettin your heart rate up over. Keep up the GREAT WORK!!!

Doubles


----------



## edge540 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Yea SEATS!!!

Getting real close now, wife was teasing me about the giant Cabellas box in the living room while I was at work :LOL2: 

I got home and FINALLY put the seats on, Im really impressed with the quality now and dont mind the cost as much. Glad I went with the gas charged adjustable height posts now :lol: 

Time to finish the buoyancy foam and hook up the bilge pump so I can take the kid fishing.


----------



## edge540 (Mar 12, 2012)

Doubles said:


> > Thanks,
> > I never seem to get the last laugh in these situations but I did get a call from the detective to come ID some tools today. His @#$%$## but is in the county lockup and I was able to prove ownership of tools found in his truck from ser# VS my receipts and picture tool inventory. He is looking at some hard time but 99% of my tools were not found. I hate thieves!!! He admitted to selling them to support his drug habit...
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Bro, Sounds like the boss man is going to replace everything im missing and it should all work out. I spent a couple hours with the engraver today scratching my drivers license # in to my tools. Boats getting close to some relaxation on the lake so im pretty excited. (Cant do that from a jail cell) :LMFAO:


----------



## Doubles (Mar 13, 2012)

That is awesome; congrats. That's a boss that needs a day on the lake.

Where did you get the lights on the inside walls of your boat? I've been looking for something like that.

Thanks,
Doubles


----------



## edge540 (Mar 14, 2012)

Doubles said:


> That is awesome; congrats. That's a boss that needs a day on the lake.
> 
> Where did you get the lights on the inside walls of your boat? I've been looking for something like that.
> 
> ...


Yea ill be taking him fishin soon :LOL2: 

Lights are just a collection of license plate lights that I had. I drilled the top of the hood on some of them to let more light out of the housing. Seem to work well, I can upgrade the bulbs to led later.


----------



## De Hoog (Mar 14, 2012)

Love the build you did and glad to see the Pacific NW represented here. Just curious about the Coat-It product you applied to the bottom. I went to the Tap Plastics website to get info. How much did you use for the bottom of your boat? I see the 2 lbs. amount and the 8 lbs. amount. Which did you use? I have a 12' Hewes Craft that I want to do the bottom of and I was hoping I could get by with the 2 lbs. Is it a single coat product and how thick do you apply? I've been looking at Steel Flex, but I like the fact that you can apply Coat-It in colder weather. Thanks and again, great build! 

Ever make it over to our dry side of the state to fish?


----------



## edge540 (Mar 17, 2012)

De Hoog said:


> Love the build you did and glad to see the Pacific NW represented here. Just curious about the Coat-It product you applied to the bottom. I went to the Tap Plastics website to get info. How much did you use for the bottom of your boat? I see the 2 lbs. amount and the 8 lbs. amount. Which did you use? I have a 12' Hewes Craft that I want to do the bottom of and I was hoping I could get by with the 2 lbs. Is it a single coat product and how thick do you apply? I've been looking at Steel Flex, but I like the fact that you can apply Coat-It in colder weather. Thanks and again, great build!
> 
> Ever make it over to our dry side of the state to fish?




Glad to represent the NW  I used a #8 kit and coated the whole bottom. I buried a row of rivets the length of the boat under a 1/4" of epoxy though. Id say #2 might not be enough for you but its all up to how thick it is. Do you have a specific leak that your trying to cover? You might be better off bucking the rivets and just painting it with Rustoleum if you don't have any serious leaks. Good luck,let me know if you have any questions. :beer:


----------

